# Curtis Yarniv leaves Urbit/Tlon



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Curtis Yarniv has left one of the more interesting blockchain (not crypto-currency) projects that currently exist, Urbit.

Warning, extreme autism: https://urbit.org/posts/essays/a-founders-farewell/ (https://archive.fo/LKPE8)


> *~2019.1.14*
> 
> *A Founder's Farewell*
> 
> ...


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 16, 2019)

what's urbit


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 16, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> what's urbit


I believe they're referring to "Norbit", a poorly reviewed conedy film from the 2000's starring Eddie Murphy.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> what's urbit


Decentralized "servers" built on top of Ethereum. Right now it's mostly just a forum "fora", that doesn't work very well.




https://urbit.org/primer/

It's kinda misleading to say it's built on top of Ethereum, it uses Ethereum, the project pre-dates Ethereum.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 16, 2019)

What's a blockchain


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 16, 2019)

What thetan level do I need to understand this?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 16, 2019)

Here's Yarvin talking at a conference, which is impressive, since he typically gets deplatformed. Apparently 5 different people pulled out from speaking at LambdaConf due to this talk.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 16, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> What thetan level do I need to understand this?



You need to be made entirely of autism and Manly Corpotheocratic Honor.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 16, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Here's Yarvin talking at a conference, which is impressive, since he typically gets deplatformed. Apparently 5 different people pulled out from speaking at LambdaConf due to this talk.


Okay elaborate some more, I would like to pass my thetan 1 audit


----------



## RoofGook (Jan 16, 2019)

Cool! Now he’ll have more time for open mic poetry and Carlyle sperging. Urbit seemed cool when I read about it. Hopefully something comes of it soon.


----------

